# LadyBank Old Station,Fife, Scotland April '08



## spacepunk (Apr 27, 2008)

Visited by myself and Weed.
After a lot of looking about we eventually worked out a way in. The live railway was still pretty close so take care if anyone else decides to visit. A glorious sunny day.

The site from a distance.











































































Always something funny to see.





Love'n'Peace
SP


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 28, 2008)

Fabulous site, SP. Lots of interesting things to see...gotta love that toy unicorn peeping through the slats.  Cool stuff!
It reminds me of an explore I did when young...an old station and a railway goods yard in which there was a wooden chute from the first floor to the ground floor for the parcels. I seem to remember us sliding down it!


----------



## King Al (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice explore SP, like the bent pipes pic and the old shoes


----------

